# contracts



## j.kelley (Jul 1, 2002)

I am curious to know, when any of you guys contact or meet with companies, or property owners about snow removal? I have been doing snow removal for two years, and I was thinking about contacting clients and perspective clients now. Is it still to early, or are they already thinking about winter? Thanks alot for any help.





Strive for Excellance


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Sometimes they will come to you. If not approach a business and politely say that you would like to bid on the service. I make it a point never to bad mouth another contractor or comment on their service. Just give them your bid and a description of what you can offer.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

You can sell snow year 'round. At the end of the season is a great time to sell renewals and long term contracts. Beginning your calls and contacts in the summer puts your name in front of them early, even if they don't make their decision until September or October.


----------



## Temco (May 26, 2002)

I did a friendly canvassing of a large industrial park recently informing property managers and such of my interest to do contract plowing this winter. All were very friendly and interested in what I had to offer but most told me they don't start accepting bids until September and encouraged me to put one in. But as was stated above, its never to early to sell snow


----------



## j.kelley (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I will put it to good use right away. 


Strive For Excellance


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

I would like to sell more in the spring, but have not actually made the effort. I do however send out a summer letter to existing customers, and offer them renewals at "early season discounts". I make it as easy as possible for them to just sign on the dotted line so to speak, and most of them do. I think they just like to file it under the "things I don't have to think about anymore" file, and figure they are being fiscally responsible as well by taking advantage of the early price. We then bill them in the fall.

I also send out the first round of specifically targeted offers to those I would like to have as customers at this time. Usually it is just an introduction, and a request to meet with them to discuss their needs. Often we get the "wait till fall" response, but at least your name will be recognized then.


----------

